# ISO natural flea and tick remedies or products!



## Megsavs (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone know of any spray products that are natural that actually work? Thanks!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I just used diluted peppermint oil while on a short vacay and we are flea free! We were staying in a dog friendly hotel room too. Not sure if we didn't encounter them or if it actually worked, but the last time we didn't use any and were infested.


----------



## Megsavs (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh, awesome thanks! I was researching and I guess Burt's Bees has a natural insect repellent for people that works on pets as well.. Wondering if anyone has tried that with good results...


----------



## Lubu (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm having a tough time with this. I really need something that is also non-toxic to cats because one of my cats loves cleaning/licking the puppies!


----------



## 2_FL_chis (Sep 10, 2013)

I use a spray bottle filled with diluted apple cider vinegar and tea tree oil. It works fairly well. I live in Florida so fleas are a constant battle. The like to live near my dogs tail so I spray them real good and rub it in. It kills them right away, but does nothing for the eggs. Last week I added brewers yeast tablets to their diet so I can share about that in another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

I just bathe mine and use a flea comb if I see any.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lubu said:


> I'm having a tough time with this. I really need something that is also non-toxic to cats because one of my cats loves cleaning/licking the puppies!


This was my battle the one time we had fleas! I could use the oils on Odie but not on the house and not on the cats and they likely had fleas too so it was a bit of a challenge. I could be wrong, but I think that the diatomaceous earth is safe to use in a house with cats. Not much else is though, they're so sensitive!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use this 

Amazon.com: Vetri-Repel Flea & Tick Repellent Spray, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies

All natural no chemicals and it works!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

washing them with dawn dish detergent will kill them, and strip the eggs out due to the degreaser and is 100% safe. I have heard that ACV added to the water bowl will help, the vinegar gets in thier system and fleas don't like the taste. I have used brewers yeast and garlic (which some say the garlic is bad) for my older bigger dog and it worked great. Also hear that seeping a lemon and orange and using as spray will deter. Also anything that smells like mint, rosemary or lavendar


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I also use DE in the yard kills them, and is safe


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I use Billy No Mates, not sure if it is available in the US though.
Billy No Mates Tincture - Herbal Flea, Tick & Mite Treatment & Repellent for Dogs
It is given internally, on their food, so no worries about other animals or kids being affected because it isn't directly on their skin/coats.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

sadly Billy No Mates is not available in the USA


----------

